# Just lost my turtle. :(



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Unfortunately, Zombie fell seriously ill over the holiday week just around Christmas Eve. He stopped eating and appeared to be having difficulties locating anything. Then his eyelids began to get stuck. From what I read on the internet, it appeared that it may have been a lack in vitamin a (he hated any kind of vegetation and outright refused to eat it). Since it was the holidays, all vets in the area were closed and I could not afford the emergency clinic - an hour away, one way - inevitable vet bill. Once several years ago I had to pay a visit with my dog and I'm still making some payments on the after-effects of that bill. (It went into the thousands.) 

I did everything under the sun to try bribing him to eat, forcing him to eat (turtle mouths proved too difficult to really pry open), or otherwise help him, hoping that he'd be able to last it out until the regular vets were open. And then, yesterday, literally New Year's Day (and the vet comes back, today), I discovered him sitting in his tank, unresponsive.

It really sucks to feel that helpless, that several hundred dollars can be the difference. I feel like I failed him. :/ I wish clinics weren't like that with their bills.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I am so sorry! When we lost our one rat it was a Memorial Day weekend. We had called numerous vets that were open and non took in rats. We did everything we could for her and it just turned out worse in the end. :/ vets don't care anymore for the animals health it has come too just getting money.


----------

